# CA-Cypress Area (Orange County) - Red Hand of Doom Campagin - Looking for Players



## Pariah77 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm running a the _Red Hand of Doom_ and have 3 players, but we're in need of at least one more.

We haven't gotten too far at all, so any new players won't have missed much. What our party needs is an arcane spell caster and a cleric.  Right now I'm running an NPC arcane spell caster, but would love to have a PC spell caster, which would allow me to concentrate on running the game.  And the party has a druid running around with a wand of cure moderate wounds, but the party is missing all the 'special skills' that a cleric has.

Right now, we're playing twice a month (Saturday nights around 4pm), but I'm looking to up that to maybe three times a month.

My group is also playing several other games (D&D, Serenity, Shadowrun, AFMBE), ran by the various members of my gaming group.  Some of them are looking for new players as well, so there's a chance for joining our other games as well. If you're interested.

One of those other games that we’re getting ready to start up is a _Serenity_ campaign. The PCs are the crew of a bird named _The Crimson Fox_. We've got the boat's owner / pilot, ship medic, and socialite / gunslinger. What the crew really needs is a PC with a gift for fix'n stuff (boats in particular), but almost anything (within reason) can be played.


Thanks.
  Pariah77


----------

